# Disposing of bullets?



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Other than shooting them...what is the best way to dispose of bullets? I can't imagine that throwing boxes of un-fired ammo into the garbage is a good idea. 

I was given a few boxes of 270WIN ammo that a friend thought were factory loaded. He got them from his deceased father's estate and doesn't shoot a 270. Upon further inspection, I have a feeling they are reloads but I have absolutely no data on them so I really do not want to shoot them.

What do you think? Get a bullet puller and salvage the cases? I have no way of knowing how many times these cases have been fired and I'm not desperate for brass in any way.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I think you can just drop them off at a fire station.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Bullet puller is the route I'd take.


----------



## Don K (Mar 27, 2016)

Most police departments will dispose of old ammunition. A few boxes to them is no big deal.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If you don’t care about the components, remove the bullet with a pair of pliers, sprinkle the powder on your lawn, soak the cases in water for a few days to kill the primers, then throw it all in the garbage.........or recycle the brass if you’re into that.——SS


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> If you don't care about the components, remove the bullet with a pair of pliers, sprinkle the powder on your lawn, soak the cases in water for a few days to kill the primers, then throw it all in the garbage.........or recycle the brass if you're into that.--SS


Soaking the primer in water or most anything will not kill it. Primer might not go off right away but give it a few days to dry out and it'll go bang. There has been a few tests posted on one internet forum or the other where guys have soaked primers in all sorts of stuff for a number of days and after drying out they mostly went off, sometimes they weren't at full power but they went bang. Last one I read about was a guys house got flooded submerging a bunch of primers in water for a week or so, last I read he dried them out and was using them for plinking ammo.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I would pull the bullets, burn or put powder on lawn, pop the primers and toss in trash. I don't shoot 270 so I would put the brass on KSL to see if anyone wanted it for a couple bucks along with the bullets. If nothing else I would put the brass in my trade collection and the bullets in the to be smelted lead bucket.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Legally, I think under the household exemption you can just throw them away. 

However, others have mentioned better ways to dispose of them.


----------



## greatness1987 (Jun 6, 2020)

BPturkeys said:


> I think you can just drop them off at a fire station.


 This is the best method I guess. By the way, guys, I have recently bought a new rifle, but I don't know where can I get some ammo for it. Where are you buying your ammunition ? Do you know any stores that provide discounts? I don't wanna lose so much money on ammo, so I have found a pretty nice store called bulkmunitions.com. These guys are having really good prices and free shipping. This is the best store that I was able to find. What about you? Where are you buying ammo ? How much are you paying for it ?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm a re-loader so, I cringe at the idea of throwing brass away. If it were me, I'd pull the bullets, pop the primers and sell the brass.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Am I the only one getting a twitchy eye when people say "bullets" when they really mean cartridges? :mrgreen:




-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Seeing that this is a 2 year old thread I'll put in my nickels worth.

Just pull the bullets, dump the powder in the garden, and drop the brass with the primers into a can of used oil for a couple of days. 

I don't like just popping primers in my rifles or pistols since they will start to back out of their pocket and could cause some problems 

Other than that find someone else to pawn them off on 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Am I the only one getting a twitchy eye when people say "bullets" when they really mean cartridges? :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


i have the same problem with artillery. i know a master gunner that calls the shells "bob tailed".

also, cartridge and casing are two easily confused

it reminds me of an old simpsons show where the guy with a boston accent keep correcting the waiter. it's CHOWDER!!


----------



## Endoren (Nov 19, 2020)

Throwing bullets in the typical trash is not a good idea at all. When my wife decluttered her grandparents' house after their deaths, my wife found it in an old box of refill cartridges. He had no idea what to do, neither did I. My grandfather had been a hunter for over 10 years, but he had never taught me how to shoot. So how can I make the decision to recycle them? I called the police and they took care of everything. I found many other things in their house, so it's a good idea to declutter your house from unuseful stuff. You can find treasure there as we had found old coins, jewelry. If you are wondering how to declutter your house, room by room it is not a sin. Just start with your bedroom and rule out what you have never used and are no longer using.


----------

